# Canon Canonet QL17 GIII vs Olympus 35RC



## C_Dubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I am going to get my first film camera, and I am going to get a rangefinder. I am not sure which is a better performer, the canonet ql17 or the olympus 35rc. I can find the olympus for $125, and the canon for $85.  Is the olympus worth the extra money? also, it seems like i should be able to find the olympus for cheaper, so if you see one somewhere, could you post a link? 

Thanks!


----------



## C_Dubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Any help? Im open to suggestions for other rangefinders.


----------



## usayit (Nov 8, 2011)

I personally would go with the QL17.... faster aperture lens and I have one.

More than likely, you'll need to replace the light seals around the film door... easy DIY job if you can find the material.


----------



## C_Dubs (Nov 8, 2011)

usayit said:


> I personally would go with the QL17.... faster aperture lens and I have one.
> 
> More than likely, you'll need to replace the light seals around the film door... easy DIY job if you can find the material.



i actually found one on ebay that just had new light seals put in so i think i am good. do you like yours?


----------



## usayit (Nov 8, 2011)

C_Dubs said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > I personally would go with the QL17.... faster aperture lens and I have one.
> ...









I have 5... or 6  (ok.. I do remember 2 are not working).   I think I also have a couple Canonet 28's too.. somewhere.   Wait.. I think two of the remaining working ones may be plain QL17's... unlike the one pictured.  Lol  (I'm a pack rat at times)   One of the nice clean lines looking cameras I've seen... heck personalize it:  http://www.cameraleather.com/canonet/

PS> If you find a working Canolite D flash GET IT.   Its the only flash that is meter coupled with the Canonets AND they are hard to find.  There is a specific hood and filter too... a little easier but good to have for a complete set.   

Battery for it is mercury btw... so you'll need to use the alkaline version with slightly different voltages.   If digital wasn't so darn convenient to fit in my busy life (local shop and developer closed .. grr), I'd still be shooting with it.. even more.   I let one of my young cousins take one for high school.... she loves the attention it brings. Hahaha.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Feb 6, 2019)

I prefer my Vivitar SE and Oly RC over my Canon GIII.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Feb 6, 2019)

Wickedly sharp 40 f/1.7 lens.


----------

